# Ammo-chips



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I have been working on new filtration and I keep seeing these ammo chips everytime I go to the store. I remember I used them back in the day in the DIY filter bags for HOB filters. Is this something I should use in my canister??

Tank has one MAC and Im going to add 10 or so Zebra Danio or neons so Im not sure if they will put a big load on the filter or not.

Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt. All they do is deprive good bacteria from growing to meet the bio-filtration needs of your tank. That....and when they get full...they will start leaching ammonia back into the tank. If you have the proper filtration on a tank....they will only hinder your cycle.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Cool man thanks...

You always count on GG


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No problem man...it is good to see you back around here.

I remember working with Harley on getting his tanks balanced....and not understanding what the problem could possibly be until he told me he had ammonia chips in his canisters....they cause nothing but headaches. I could see them being used in fish transportation....but I have no idea how they will have any long-term benefit in an aquarium.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> No problem man...*it is good to see you back around here.*
> 
> I remember working with Harley on getting his tanks balanced....and not understanding what the problem could possibly be until he told me he had ammonia chips in his canisters....they cause nothing but headaches. I could see them being used in fish transportation....but I have no idea how they will have any long-term benefit in an aquarium.


Its good to be back, I think Ill stick around lol


----------

